# Report: GSP vs Nick Diaz close to official!



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

> The perpetual welterweight challenger machine continues to churn out opponents for Georges St. Pierre to clean out.
> 
> Those of us hoping a win over Jake Shields would finally bring a superfight with Anderson Silva to fruition will have to wait just a little longer. Instead, it looks like GSP will fight Strikeforce welterweight champ Nick Diaz. MMA Weekly reports:
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/

Sorry Jonny boy.

For those of you that believe Nick should face a top contender in the UFC before getting a shot, from a business perspective, that is not a wise move.

Nick Diaz' stock is sooooo high (no pun intended) atm and if there's one thing he proved in SF, HE SELLS FIGHTS! Pretty sure that the cards with Diaz fighting on in SF had the highest amount of viewers.

This is the perfect time to book a fight with GSP. With Diaz' stock being so high and being a champ from another organisation, this fight will sell $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

It could be the most entertaining fight GSP has had in a long damn time too.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

He should cry in Koschecks arms, they seem like good huggers, and Josh needs to make sure his tear ducts still work,


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

This is the only interesting fight left for GSP at the moment. I think he'll beat Diaz decisively but hopefully due to Diaz's aggressive fighting style we'll see GSP stop him.

I just hope Diaz doesn't talk a big game and choke when they step into the Octagon. Not interested in seeing another fighter scared to square off with GSP just to be jabbed to death for 5 rounds.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

<M>MA said:


> This is the only interesting fight left for GSP at the moment. I think he'll beat Diaz decisively but hopefully due to Diaz's aggressive fighting style we'll see GSP stop him.
> 
> I just hope Diaz doesn't talk a big game and choke when they step into the Octagon. * Not interested in seeing another fighter scared to square off with GSP just to be jabbed to death for 5 rounds.*


This is Nick Diaz bro. If georgey boy wants to stand and trade with Diaz (which he obviously wants to avoid) he's going to get lit up like a Christmas tree.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

ladies and gentlemen your Tuf 14 coaches....

the only reason why this fight is waiting till december


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I can't see Nick wanting to coach on TUF. He hates speaking in front of a camera.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Diaz' notorious forward aggressiveness and willingness to take punishment could become quite ugly for St. Pierre. But then again, St. Pierre knows what to expect and his masterhood in gameplaning play in his favor.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Why would they just have GSP coaching TUF 2 of the past 3 seasons?

With all of the primetimes and stuff, people are eventually going to get sick of him.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Indeed, I know Diaz likes to bring a fight against anyone. GSP however, has a knack of taking the "fight" out of fighters.

Kos, Hardy, Alves, Fitch, Penn, Shields, all tough competition and aggressive fighters in their own right. All looked scared to engage with GSP and when they did he either nullified their attack or routed them in some way. He's too well rounded, too technical for Diaz I think. 

Unfortunately this is the only fight fans want to see other than Silva which most likely won't happen.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

You want to know why he can enjoy never going beyond his gameplan? Because his opponents are so one-dimensional it’s not even funny. Dan Hardy is 1D and he’s not even great at striking. Josh Koscheck has wrestling with just the added bonus of a right hand used to shut the lights off of overmatched opponents. GSP took both away and made Josh’s eye purple and swollen. 

Jake Shields is one-dimensional and pretty much quit going for the takedown after the 4th or 5th stuffed attempt. As a result, three decisions.

Anderson Silva fought Patrick Cote, who can’t compete with him at any level and the fight sucked. He got Thales Leites, another one-dimensional fighter who refused to engage standing up. Demian Maia? Pretty much the same thing. Those fights were deemed not too good.

Does Nick Diaz have a chance of beating Georges St. Pierre? I'd say so. He could be the first fighter in forever to make GSP work. He’s a fearless son of a bitch with really solid skills in more than just one aspect of MMA, the same can’t be said for Hardy, Koscheck, and Shields.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

GSP will have the gameplan in place to beat Nick, he always has, always will. I'm actually excited for this fight though, it should be good. I still expect GSP to dominate though, as I truly believe Nick isn't up to the task of taking him down. I still think Diaz wouldn't beat the top three in the division, but if he proves me wrong, all the power to him. 

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> You want to know why he can enjoy never going beyond his gameplan? Because his opponents are so one-dimensional it’s not even funny. Dan Hardy is 1D and he’s not even great at striking. Josh Koscheck has wrestling with just the added bonus of a right hand used to shut the lights off of overmatched opponents. GSP took both away and made Josh’s eye purple and swollen.
> 
> Jake Shields is one-dimensional and pretty much quit going for the takedown after the 4th or 5th stuffed attempt. As a result, three decisions.
> 
> ...




Diaz def has the tools to beat him, but this has also been said about GSP's last few opponents. I will give Nick his dues though, that mofo will def bring the fight to him, so we may expect to see GSP finally bring his complete A game.


Edit: sorry about the double post!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

One of GSP's easiest fights if it materializes. 

GSP will take him down at will and dominate him on the ground. 

I actually think GSP would finish this fight either by tko or sub...


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm gonna go with GSP winning via decision again. In 33 fights Diaz has only been stopped twice. Incredibly tough guy, i'd like to see what he brings out of GSP.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

suffersystem said:


> Diaz def has the tools to beat him, but this has also been said about GSP's last few opponents. I will give Nick his dues though, that mofo will def bring the fight to him, so we may expect to see GSP finally bring his complete A game.
> 
> 
> Edit: sorry about the double post!


GSP's recent opponents have all had one huge thing in common. One dimensional. All of them. Koscheck, Shields, Alves, Hardy.

Diaz can fight and fight hard any where the fight takes place, the same can not be said for the opponents listed above.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> GSP's recent opponents have all had one huge thing in common. One dimensional. All of them. Koscheck, Shields, Alves, Hardy.
> 
> Diaz can fight and fight hard any where the fight takes place, the same can not be said for the opponents listed above.


And yet, I'd probably pick Kos and Alves to beat Diaz..


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

<M>MA said:


> And yet, I'd probably pick Kos and Alves to beat Diaz..


90 percent certain Diaz would TKO Alves within two rounds. People don't really seem to get Diaz' pressure boxing. His pressure boxing and combinations are the best in the sport, that's the truth.

Alves has leg kicks. Diaz would force Alves into the cage and over whelm him with combinations to the body and head, eventually getting the TKO/KO..

Alves took John Howard to decision. Diaz would of finished him within a round.

I think Diaz schools Kos on the feet and on the ground.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> GSP's recent opponents have all had one huge thing in common. One dimensional. All of them. Koscheck, Shields, Alves, Hardy.
> 
> Diaz can fight and fight hard any where the fight takes place, the same can not be said for the opponents listed above.


I don't see Diaz subbing GSP from his back though, which is surely where the majority of this fight will take place. 

Still excited by this fight.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

FatFreeMilk said:


> I don't see Diaz subbing GSP from his back though, which is surely where the majority of this fight will take place.
> 
> Still excited by this fight.


GSP's top control is damn good, but so is Nick's BJJ from his back.

When has GSP ever had to control a fighter with an aggressive BJJ game like Diaz'? As much as I love BJ, he hasn't got the most aggressive bottom game out there.

Nick will constantly threaten with subs from his back.

I think this fight is so intriguing. Nick's pressure boxing vs GSP's jab and move boxing. Nick's aggressive BJJ vs GSPS's top notch top control.

Can't wait.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> 90 percent certain Diaz would TKO Alves within two rounds. People don't really seem to get Diaz' pressure boxing. His pressure boxing and combinations are the best in the sport, that's the truth.
> 
> Alves has leg kicks. Diaz would force Alves into the cage and over whelm him with combinations to the body and head, eventually getting the TKO/KO..
> 
> I think Diaz schools Kos on the feet and on the ground.


I doubt Diaz would dictate anything vs Alves standing, he'd get his legs chopped off first of all. I think Alves would be the aggressor and win via TKO or decision.

Koschek's athleticism would beat Diaz into a decision, I can see Kos out wrestling him without Diaz being able to pull off a sub.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

<M>MA said:


> I doubt Diaz would dictate anything vs Alves standing, he'd get his legs chopped off first of all. I think Alves would be the aggressor and win via TKO or decision.
> 
> Koschek's athleticism would beat Diaz into a decision, I can see Kos out wrestling him without Diaz being able to pull off a sub.


If Diaz/Alves ever takes place, I'd be happy to have a friendly bet with you.

I see no way for Alves to win the fight. He couldn't finish Doomsday Howard on the feet and before that fight he was out struck by Jon Fitch on the feet (dehydrated or not, don't get out struck by Jon Fitch bro).

Diaz pressure boxing will be far too much for Alves to handle. Chris Lytle for crying out loud was hanging in there with Alves on the feet.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I sure hope this fight gets 100% official.

Style wise, this fight is great.

Diaz has the striking to light up GSP and the BJJ to sub him from the bottom.

No matter where this fight goes, GSP isn't safe, and it'll be the first time in a long time GSP has faced someone his size that has both the striking and ground game to threaten him, so GSP has to pick his poison, rather than pick his safe zone.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

I hope your right :thumb02:


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> If Diaz/Alves ever takes place, I'd be happy to have a friendly bet with you.
> 
> I see no way for Alves to win the fight. He couldn't finish Doomsday Howard on the feet and before that fight he was out struck by Jon Fitch on the feet (dehydrated or not, don't get out struck by Jon Fitch bro).
> 
> Diaz pressure boxing will be far too much for Alves to handle. Chris Lytle for crying out loud was hanging in there with Alves on the feet.


Indeed, I'd be up for it.

Dehydration will take the wind out of your sails and you could find yourself getting out struck by Matt Hughes.. 

Chris Lytle was a professional boxer with a pro record of 13-1. He's a credible stand-up fighter, he's only been stopped twice in 50+ MMA fights. Both stoppages were due to cuts.

In a straight up boxing match, yes, Diaz would take Alves. But add Thiago's Muy Thai and vicious leg kicks, I'd give the stand up advantage to him. Secondly I don't see Diaz taking him down or keeping him down. Thiago got up plenty of times against GSP and Diaz's td's/wrestling aren't anywhere near GSP's.

Would be an awesome fight though.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> This is Nick Diaz bro. If georgey boy wants to stand and trade with Diaz (which he obviously wants to avoid) he's going to get lit up like a Christmas tree.


Personally I think Nick Diaz has some of the best boxing in MMA,and a granite chin.
He may not have the 1 punch k.o power but can definitely ware you down and stop you.
If G.S.P decides to stand with DIAZ he could be in for a very long night, especially watching his last fight where George was getting tagged by a weak stand up fighter in Jake Shields.
Georges best bet is to use his amazing wrestling, and try the ground and pound game but with Diaz having a good Jujitsu game will he want to risk it.

It definitely makes for an interesting fight, but I can see Diaz outworking G.S.P and outpointing him with punches as I don't see G.S.P subbing or K.O DIAZ. 
Possibly see George holding Nick down and grinding out the decion but either way I won't be betting on this one.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

<M>MA said:


> Indeed, I'd be up for it.
> 
> Dehydration will take the wind out of your sails and you could find yourself getting out struck by Matt Hughes..


hahahhah I see what you did there!!! LOL

rep'd


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> If Diaz/Alves ever takes place, I'd be happy to have a friendly bet with you.
> 
> I see no way for Alves to win the fight. He couldn't finish Doomsday Howard on the feet and before that fight he was out struck by Jon Fitch on the feet (dehydrated or not, don't get out struck by Jon Fitch bro).
> 
> Diaz pressure boxing will be far too much for Alves to handle. Chris Lytle for crying out loud was hanging in there with Alves on the feet.


Chris Lytle isn't that bad of a boxer, plus that fight was four years ago and Alves was wrecking him with those leg kicks.

The Diaz hype has got out of hand, he wouldn't beat GSP, Fitch, Alves, or Koscheck.

I'm also not sure if you even saw Alves/Doomsday, Alves destroyed for him three rounds, it wasn't even close, easily the best Thiago we've ever seen besides maybe the Thiago that fought and destroyed Koscheck.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> The Diaz hype has got out of hand


This X 10000000

I'd still enjoy this fight though. :]

I don't think he deserves a shot at GSP immediately, even tho I agree with the timing/money angle outlined in the OP. Is this a sport, or is it about money? Title fights should be about who deserves it most, based on records & merit, not what would net the most cash. It's a legit sport, isn't it?

Diaz vs. Fitch, winner gets GSP.

meh just some quick thoughts while I sip on beer #5


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Diaz sucks and he's not coming close to giving GSP a "good challenge."


And standing Diaz will give GSP trouble? The same guy who had no problem standing with Penn and Alves? Okay. :sarcastic12:


I'd like to see Rory Macdonald vs. Diaz instead, try to avenge your brothers absolute beatdown first.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Diaz sucks and he's not coming close to giving GSP a "good challenge."
> 
> 
> And standing Diaz will give GSP trouble? The same guy who had no problem standing with Penn and Alves? Okay. :sarcastic12:
> ...


The only time he ever really stood and boxed with BJ Penn, he got a broken nose and a bloodied up face and spent the night in hospital.

10-15 seconds per round of standing doesn't mean he stood and traded with any one.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> The only time he ever really stood and boxed with BJ Penn, he got a broken nose and a bloodied up face and spent the night in hospital.
> 
> 10-15 seconds per round of standing doesn't mean he stood and traded with any one.


He stood with Penn enough in the second fight to show that he was the better striker. Same with Alves, same with Hardy, etc.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> He stood with Penn enough in the second fight to show that he was the better striker. Same with Alves, same with Hardy, etc.


No he didn't lol. Ridiculous.

10-15 seconds each round doesn't count for shit.

I guess Clay Guida is a better striker than Gomi too.


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> The only time he ever really stood and boxed with BJ Penn, he got a broken nose and a bloodied up face and spent the night in hospital.
> 
> 10-15 seconds per round of standing doesn't mean he stood and traded with any one.


He also stood with Shields, even tho Shields had to taunt GSP to engage more. :laugh:
Just think of how Diaz is gonna taunt him, now thats gonna be hilarious. GSP will **** himself, he'll be forced to fight an unsafe fight!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> No he didn't lol. Ridiculous.
> 
> 10-15 seconds each round doesn't count for shit.
> 
> I guess Clay Guida is a better striker than Gomi too.


Yeah, Guida is a better striker than Gomi (or at least more effective). Did you even watch that fight?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah, Guida is a better striker than Gomi (or at least more effective). Did you even watch that fight?


You never go full retard dude.

Clay Guida a better striker than Gomi is right up there with BJ Penn subbing Jon Jones.

Two Khoveraki classics.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> You never go full retard dude.
> 
> Clay Guida a better striker than Gomi is right up there with BJ Penn subbing Jon Jones.
> 
> Two Khoveraki classics.


Funny, I guess you never saw the fight where Guida easily outstruck Gomi for two rounds before subbing him. I guess it doesn't count because Guida used weird head movement? :confused05:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Funny, I guess you never saw the fight where Guida easily outstruck Gomi for two rounds before subbing him. I guess it doesn't count because Guida used weird head movement? :confused05:


My god, you're actually being serious. Guida has some of the worst striking in the division. Gomi is a renown striker and KO artist.

Put Gomi in a K-1 rules match with Guida......I'll let you figure out the rest.

Jon Fitch is a better striker than Thiago Alves. He out kick boxed Thiago in their last fight, herrrr derrrrrp


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

great fight thats finally materialized and i think diaz wins it with be the only great well rounded fighter gsp has vsed. that said who the hell also feels this is bs that we have to wait to december for the fight because gsp wants to fight in his damn country again for like the 4th straight time? diaz will be champion come that really long time, 4 fights in 2 years mr gsp? not good son but diaz will make sure you only have 1 a year


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> You want to know why he can enjoy never going beyond his gameplan? Because his opponents are so one-dimensional it’s not even funny. Dan Hardy is 1D and he’s not even great at striking. Josh Koscheck has wrestling with just the added bonus of a right hand used to shut the lights off of overmatched opponents. GSP took both away and made Josh’s eye purple and swollen.
> 
> Jake Shields is one-dimensional and pretty much quit going for the takedown after the 4th or 5th stuffed attempt. As a result, three decisions.
> 
> ...


He will get taken down and elbowed in the face many times. What does he have to offer... jits? BJ Penn did too and look what happened there.

I'll say it now... GSP will outstrike Diaz when it's on the feet too, just like he did Fitch, Alves, Penn etc. He may not finish but he's that much better than everyone.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> My god, you're actually being serious. Guida has some of the worst striking in the division. Gomi is a renown striker and KO artist.
> 
> Put Gomi in a K-1 rules match with Guida......I'll let you figure out the rest.
> 
> Jon Fitch is a better striker than Thiago Alves. He out kick boxed Thiago in their last fight, herrrr derrrrrp


Cool, I thought we were talking about realistic actual MMA and not hypothetical matchups that would for some reason take place in K1 instead of MMA (where they actually took place and Guida outstruck Gomi).


And Fitch did outstrike Alves in that fight. Would it have gone different if Alves hadn't had major weight cut issues? Who knows. But it was MMA, and Fitch was the more effective striker, period.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Cool, I thought we were talking about realistic actual MMA and not hypothetical matchups that would for some reason take place in K1 instead of MMA (where they actually took place and Guida outstruck Gomi).
> 
> 
> And Fitch did outstrike Alves in that fight. Would it have gone different if Alves hadn't had major weight cut issues? Who knows. But it was MMA, and Fitch was the more effective striker, period.


Fitch isn't a better striker than Alves.

Guida isn't a better striker than Gomi.

That is all.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hiro said:


> He will get taken down and elbowed in the face many times. What does he have to offer... jits? BJ Penn did too and look what happened there.
> 
> I'll say it now... GSP will outstrike Diaz when it's on the feet too, just like he did Fitch, Alves, Penn etc. He may not finish but he's that much better than everyone.


ok you guys have to know bj penns mma bjj is actually really defensive and not that good because he never goees for sweeps or bottom subs just to stand up or to defend his guard so that should be taken out of comparision with diaz


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Fitch isn't a better striker than Alves.
> 
> Guida isn't a better striker than Gomi.
> 
> That is all.



The comparison to begin with didn't even make sense. You were talking about GSP only standing for a couple of seconds against his opponents (even though he clearly and decisively outstruck them during that time), Gomi vs. Guida was almost entirely standing until the end.


edit: UFC_Owns, that's true, but it's also entirely true for Diaz. Who has Diaz subbed in the last couple of years besides Gomi? And Guida just subbed Gomi too.


BJ Penn subbed Gomi, Florian, Joe Daddy etc.


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ok you guys have to know bj penns mma bjj is actually really defensive and not that good


BJ Penn = first non-Brazilian to win the black-belt division of the World Jiu-Jitsu Championship. (after training for only 3 years)


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Fitch isn't a better striker than Alves.
> 
> Guida isn't a better striker than Gomi.
> 
> That is all.





HD209458B said:


> BJ Penn = first non-Brazilian to win the black-belt division of the World Jiu-Jitsu Championship. (after training for only 3 years)


Lolbro, you copied that verbatim from BJ Penn hype shows.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> The comparison to begin with didn't even make sense. You were talking about GSP only standing for a couple of seconds against his opponents (even though he clearly and decisively outstruck them during that time), Gomi vs. Guida was almost entirely standing until the end.
> 
> 
> edit: UFC_Owns, that's true, but it's also entirely true for Diaz. Who has Diaz subbed in the last couple of years besides Gomi? And Guida just subbed Gomi too.
> ...


He subbed a BJJ black belt within 10 seconds of the fight hitting the floor. Two fights ago.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah he subbed santos and a few others recently but thats not the point i was making, ever notice when bj subs someone its only from top position,watch penn-gsp 1 and 2 again and see what bj does from his guard and the same with edgar 2, and the guy who said about bj being the 1st non brazillian to win a brazillian tournament or whatever, thats fine for BJJ but not when you do nothing from your back in MMA


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> He subbed a BJJ black belt within 10 seconds of the fight hitting the floor. Two fights ago.


Sakurai was subbed the same way a fight before that one too and he's been subbed multiple times. 


This MMA math is making me nauseous.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

suffersystem said:


> Diaz def has the tools to beat him, but this has also been said about GSP's last few opponents. I will give Nick his dues though, that mofo will def bring the fight to him, so we may expect to see GSP finally bring his complete A game.


Yup, everyone has the tools to beat GSP, then they step in the octagon against hims and their tools get broken. Every single time. Starting from the BJ Penn rematch every fighter has been "the one" who will take out GSP and it seems like at least half the forum members buy into it every single time.

Penn was suppose to keep it standing and tool GSP with his jab and boxing skills, plus threaten him with his BJJ if GSP somehow took him to the ground. Nope. Alves was going to keep it standing with his TDD and KO GSP with his muay thai striking. Nope. Hardy was going to KO on the feet with his striking. Nope. Shields was going to take him down and tool him on the ground, because no one can stop Shields' takedowns. Nope, shut down again.

And now it's claimed that Diaz will use his drunken stoner boxing to light up GSP on the feet and sub him with his BJJ when it goes to ground. Odds are pretty good that he'll get shut down like everyone else.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Sakurai was subbed the same way a fight before that one too and he's been subbed multiple times.
> 
> 
> This MMA math is making me nauseous.


Not to mention that it doesn't work.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GSP by takedowns.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Unfortunately I have to agree with the thread starter! I would prefer he fights at least one person, like Jon Fitch, before he fights GSP but looking at it business wise it would be extremely stupid.

GSP pretty much destroyed everyone else in such a way that nobody wants to see a rematch. You can forget about GSP vs. Fitch 2 and GSP vs. Penn 3 because nobody wants to see them!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Look, I love Diaz, one of my favorite fighters to watch to date. 

This fight is very bad for him. Gsp will take him down, hold top position for 5 rounds, and that will be that. Diaz can outstrike GSP, but he can't escape GSP's top game. GSP tests which technique will win during each fight, and holds to it for 5 rounds, boring, yes, but he wins with it.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

box said:


> Look, I love Diaz, one of my favorite fighters to watch to date.
> 
> This fight is very bad for him. Gsp will take him down, hold top position for 5 rounds, and that will be that. Diaz can outstrike GSP, but he can't escape GSP's top game. GSP tests which technique will win during each fight, and holds to it for 5 rounds, boring, yes, but he wins with it.


Actually.. I think GSP would throw with Diaz for a round or two.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

diaz' guard is way to good to be lay and prayed on for 5 rounds, gsp has never been in a good guard, bj penn's guard was never looking for subs or sweeps but just to wait to get up and prevent the guard pass so this lay and pray nonsense im throwing out right now, and as for the stand up diaz wont need long to ko gsp and his cardio is better than gsp's as well. dont think this is another gsp one sided win, hell a crappy planned shields even mangled gsp's face a bit and he has abysmal stand up


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

"diaz' guard is way to good to be lay and prayed on for 5 rounds, gsp has never been in a good guard, bj penn's guard was never looking for subs or sweeps but just to wait to get up and prevent the guard pass so this lay and pray nonsense im throwing out right now, and as for the stand up diaz wont need long to ko gsp and his cardio is better than gsp's as well. dont think this is another gsp one sided win, hell a crappy planned shields even mangled gsp's face a bit and he has abysmal stand up"

Dude let it go, it is clear you are a GSP hater.

BJ's best attribute is his BJJ, but wait because he couldn't hold down GSP (forget the grease) maybe its not the best,

or a striker's best attribute is his striking, and GSP outstrike's them.

As for Shields, the only reason he was landing anything is because the champ couldn't see.

He is the champ for a reason. To be the champ *YOU* have to beat the champ.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

guycanada said:


> "diaz' guard is way to good to be lay and prayed on for 5 rounds, gsp has never been in a good guard, bj penn's guard was never looking for subs or sweeps but just to wait to get up and prevent the guard pass so this lay and pray nonsense im throwing out right now, and as for the stand up diaz wont need long to ko gsp and his cardio is better than gsp's as well. dont think this is another gsp one sided win, hell a crappy planned shields even mangled gsp's face a bit and he has abysmal stand up"
> 
> Dude let it go, it is clear you are a GSP hater.
> 
> ...


ok you have never seen bj's guard then have you? and you really think gsp can outstike nick diaz? im sorry can i hear all the boxing promotions trying to sign gsp and hang with a top pond for pound boxer like andre ward. how about nick diaz subbing a black belt in 5 seconds of it hitting the ground? he still is gonna get lay and prayed on? matt hughes has subbed gsp and serra has tkoed gsp so i dont think its far fetched for the best striker in the welterweight division cant ko gsp or sub gsp after easily subbing a black belt in mere seconds. go ahead try and use your evidence to prove me otherwise


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

aerius said:


> Penn was suppose to keep it standing and tool GSP with his jab and boxing skills, plus threaten him with his BJJ if GSP somehow took him to the ground. Nope. Alves was going to keep it standing with his TDD and KO GSP with his muay thai striking. Nope. Hardy was going to KO on the feet with his striking. Nope. Shields was going to take him down and tool him on the ground, because no one can stop Shields' takedowns. Nope, shut down again.
> 
> And now it's claimed that Diaz will use his drunken stoner boxing to light up GSP on the feet and sub him with his BJJ when it goes to ground. Odds are pretty good that he'll get shut down like everyone else.


Well GSP couldn't takedown Penn on first round despite many attempts,  until he got greased up.

If GSP wins it be will another 5 round lackluster decision win, but if fight stay standing i think Diaz can easily KO GSP and it'll be another trip to the hospital.. but as the ex-champ. :laugh:
http://www.metalmulisha.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/STRL1698-copy.jpg
http://millerwilliamsaction.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/GSP-in-Hospital.jpg


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

420atalon said:


> One of GSP's easiest fights if it materializes.
> 
> GSP will take him down at will and dominate him on the ground.
> 
> I actually think GSP would finish this fight either by tko or sub...


GSP is going to sub Nick Diaz? Its one of the least likely outcomes.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

aerius said:


> Yup, everyone has the tools to beat GSP, then they step in the octagon against hims and their tools get broken. Every single time. Starting from the BJ Penn rematch every fighter has been "the one" who will take out GSP and it seems like at least half the forum members buy into it every single time.
> 
> Penn was suppose to keep it standing and tool GSP with his jab and boxing skills, plus threaten him with his BJJ if GSP somehow took him to the ground. Nope. Alves was going to keep it standing with his TDD and KO GSP with his muay thai striking. Nope. Hardy was going to KO on the feet with his striking. Nope. Shields was going to take him down and tool him on the ground, because no one can stop Shields' takedowns. Nope, shut down again.
> 
> And now it's claimed that Diaz will use his drunken stoner boxing to light up GSP on the feet and sub him with his BJJ when it goes to ground. Odds are pretty good that he'll get shut down like everyone else.


this, I don't fall for this anymore, GSP will walk through diaz, like he did for everyone he faced for the last 5 years or so, he fought top strikers, top wrestler, top BJJ, champs, well rounded fighters, legends

same story, every single time


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow so nice.. again only 2 fights from GSP in one year lol ..thats hilarious :thumbsdown:

GSP either 50-42 or GSP via refeere stoppage in the third after all his elbows came through. Not that I am saying GSP couldn't stand with Diaz lol he's the much more technical striker by far and would outstrike him too!

Diaz won't be able to throw one punch on his feet.. so excited for this :confused05:



Diaz wouldn't even be able to beat a top 5 UFC guy.. but now he's fighting GSP..

Gonna Bet all my Lifesaving on George!


----------



## burdy (May 22, 2011)

hopefully (fingers crossed) gsp via elbows tko, with nick diaz bleeding all over the canvas and into his bong water.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> This is Nick Diaz bro. If georgey boy wants to stand and trade with Diaz (which he obviously wants to avoid) he's going to get lit up like a Christmas tree.


1. GSP is no boxing slouch.
2. GSP has a 2in reach advantage.
3. GSP has great kicks.

I don't see him getting 'lit up' at all.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

That's what i'm talking about. Diaz always goes to war and it's going to be interesting to see how GSP reacts to being pressured.


----------



## burdy (May 22, 2011)

Indestructibl3 said:


> 1. GSP is no boxing slouch.
> 2. GSP has a 2in reach advantage.
> 3. *GSP has great kicks.*
> 
> I don't see him getting 'lit up' at all.


if gsp can land a nice liver shot ala siver like the ones he was practising with rogan, i dont think diaz will be rushing in for his flurry of punches


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> Wow so nice.. again only 2 fights from GSP in one year lol ..thats hilarious :thumbsdown:
> 
> GSP either 50-42 or GSP via refeere stoppage in the third after all his elbows came through. Not that I am saying GSP couldn't stand with Diaz lol he's the much more technical striker by far and would outstrike him too!


I don't think GSP is better striker than Diaz from what i've seen from GSP vs Shields and Diaz vs Daley.
http://mmahq.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/gsp-not-to-lose1.jpg


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HD209458B said:


> I don't think GSP is better striker than Diaz from what i've seen from GSP vs Shields and Diaz vs Daley.
> http://mmahq.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/gsp-not-to-lose1.jpg


Are you serious? I think you need to rewatch both fights!


GSP is 10 times better everywhere! Even his BJJ is superior on top.

It's going to be the worst ass beating in a title fight in a long time.. cause GSP won't try to submit Diaz on the ground he is going to use his lethal GnP.

and since Diaz get's cut just like that.. the referee needs to step in and stop the fight.


Everybody who wants to make a Sig, Avy and Credit bet on this fight I am here guys 

I am going ALL IN as well for all your Credits!!!


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes, i'm serious..
How come GSP couldn't any much damage to Shields and ended up in hospital if he is such a great striker? How come Shields had to taunt him to engage more? I dont think you want to compare that to Diaz's first round TKO against Daley.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HD209458B said:


> Yes, i'm serious..
> How come GSP couldn't inflict much damage to Shields if he is such a great striker? How come Shields had to taunt him to engage more? I dont think you want to compare that to Diaz's first round TKO against Daley.


GSP couldn't see out of his left eye anymore after the second round :confused03:

Before that incident GSP did whatever he wanted to do!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

HD209458B said:


> I don't think GSP is better striker than Diaz from what i've seen from GSP vs Shields and Diaz vs Daley.
> http://mmahq.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/gsp-not-to-lose1.jpg


Remember, GSP took some damage after he only had one eye, before that he was perfectly fine. Diaz on the other hand took a huge beating and even got dropped. 

GSP has a lot better stand-up than Diaz, doesn't matter if he goes out to KO his opponent or not.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

you guys are very funny, gsp better striker? laughable gsp better bjj artist? comedy genius gsp able to finish a man with a granite chin? now im holding my sides. ill skip to the last page of the story for you homeboys(btw its a big thumbs down for a champ fighting 4 times in 2 years) diaz comes in heavy underdog, i put on nice big bet, diaz wins by KO and i collect. doubters keep doubting, haters keep hating but diaz will beat georges wait and see.


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> GSP couldn't see out of his left eye anymore after the second round :confused03:
> 
> Before that incident GSP did whatever he wanted to do!


... im kinda sick of hearing excuse from GSP fans.. 
"Oh his eye was hurt for 3 rounds, that's why he didn't get the finish."
Koscheck's eye was hurt for 4 rounds, why couldn't GSP finish a one eyed man ?

"Shields poked GSP in the eye, QQ."
The contact that messed up GSP's eye was a ****ing jab. Sure Shields thumbed him in the other eye, but in no way did it affect his performance, being that the eye was obviously fine.

"I could tell GSP tried to finish, and that's good enough for me.
First off, this isn't ****ing youth league soccer, you don't get rewarded with Pizza Hut for failing short of your goals. Secondly, in what way was he trying to finish ? Sure, he actually threw a couple punches that weren't straight... BUT when he actually landed, and had the oppurtunity to finish, did he even attempt to take advantage of it ? No

Hey, honestly im not upset that GSP is still champion. No, i'm upset that GSP fights like a ***** and is a waste of time and money to watch "fight". :sarcastic11:

But hey, GSP fans only like him because he wins. They don't like him because he's exciting or fun/interesting to watch, they like him just so they can say "Hey, look, my favorite fighter won again!".


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you guys are very funny, gsp better striker? laughable gsp better bjj artist? comedy genius gsp able to finish a man with a granite chin?


I know, its a freaking joke... especially after GSP vs Shields n GSP vs Hardy.


BobbyCooper said:


> GSP is 10 times better everywhere! Even his BJJ is superior on top.


One other GSP fan even claimed that GSP could beat all MW, most LHW and some HW. :laugh:
http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/90731-gsps-trainer-st-pierre-about-big-hell-get.html


diablo5597 said:


> GSP would beat every MW at his current weight in my opinion. He would also beat most of the LHW's and even some of the HW's with his current weight. People don't understand how good he is.


LOL :sarcastic12:

"I am not imprezzed by my performance, eh. I am try really hard for da finesh. Zhake Zhieldz wuz tough fite for me. I need go to hospital."


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Let's put it this way.

If GSP had Nick Diaz' persona, he would be the most hated champion in MMA history right now.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> 1. GSP is no boxing slouch.
> 2. GSP has a 2in reach advantage.
> 3. GSP has great kicks.


Yes, but I think nonetheless that Diaz can make it very hard for St Pierre.

St Pierre's boxing style is a good answer to Diaz boxing style, but the other way around also Diaz' pressure boxing style can give St Pierre quite some trouble.

The reach advantage is something he will definitely need to keep the forward walking Diaz at range. Because of Diaz pressing so aggressively forward, St Pierre will have a hard time to keep the range for effective kicks.

I'm leaning towards a St Pierre win due to his better gameplaning, but I definitely see Mckeever's point that Diaz is a threat in the striking and on the ground.

...so maybe St Pierre is going to rush for double leg take down after double leg take down without following Diaz to the ground.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hard fight for GSP, can't wait for this one. Diaz is dangerous everywhere, and when shit hits the fan he is a fantastic brawler. GSP will have to be ready for a scrap, I don't think he'll pick his way to a decision this time.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I think probably the last five people who GSP crushed would murder Diaz, ignoring Hardy of course.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ok you guys have to know bj penns mma bjj is actually really defensive and not that good because he never goees for sweeps or bottom subs just to stand up or to defend his guard so that should be taken out of comparision with diaz


So you think Diaz's BJJ is so good that he'll sweep GSP or put him in a sub from his back? Dream on, how many top guys has Diaz even beat let alone subbed off his back?

Diaz has looked good against the B grade of the WW division. Paul Daley was a test but Diaz almost got KOd in that fight, he isn't the technical genius some people are hyping him up to be.

He is completely unproven against top competition, has lost to wrestlers and grapplers before and would be facing the best wrestler in the sport let alone WW division.

Quote me on this... GSP will outstrike and outgrapple Diaz, quite easily.

Here's some other UFC WWs who would beat Diaz...

Fitch
Koscheck
Shields
Alves
Kampmann
Condit
Rory Macdonald

And possibly even guys like Ellenberger, Pyle etc.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Hiro said:


> So you think Diaz's BJJ is so good that he'll sweep GSP or put him in a sub from his back? Dream on, how many top guys has Diaz even beat let alone subbed off his back?
> 
> Diaz has looked good against the B grade of the WW division. Paul Daley was a test but Diaz almost got KOd in that fight, he isn't the technical genius some people are hyping him up to be.
> 
> ...


Some one said it in another thread but Nick Diaz is Carlos Condit V2.

He's as scrappy as Carlos but more technically sound on the feet and on the ground.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Hiro said:


> So you think Diaz's BJJ is so good that he'll sweep GSP or put him in a sub from his back? Dream on, how many top guys has Diaz even beat let alone subbed off his back?
> 
> Diaz has looked good against the B grade of the WW division. Paul Daley was a test but Diaz almost got KOd in that fight, he isn't the technical genius some people are hyping him up to be.
> 
> ...


Exactly!

Add Penn to that list and Johnson, Ellenberger, Pierce, StunGun, Rick Story, Sanchez (again)..

Yes, they would all beat him!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hiro said:


> So you think Diaz's BJJ is so good that he'll sweep GSP or put him in a sub from his back? Dream on, how many top guys has Diaz even beat let alone subbed off his back?
> 
> Diaz has looked good against the B grade of the WW division. Paul Daley was a test but Diaz almost got KOd in that fight, he isn't the technical genius some people are hyping him up to be.
> 
> ...


unfortunately i had no room left in my sig to quote you, but ok ill play ball with you, who has diaz subbed off his back? sakurai and santos who is a black belt and both were easy for him, the only reason why he doesnt have many sub victories is because he kos you instead so he doesnt need to get you to the ground.

daley is a top striker and he beat him at his own game, lawler is a pretty good middleweight and he koed him with nearly a jab when diaz was only a quarter as good as him, you expec me to believe gsp can out strike diaz when he gsp gets bloodied by bloody jake shields lol, theres no such thing as almost koed either you are koed or not, diaz makes people piss there pants with his guard even again when he was not nearly as good as he is now against sanchez and sherk and others were pissing their pants on the ground and they also were too scared to stand up so they had no choice, fortunately for them the judges had their backs despite being worse than a 5/10 diaz compared to the 9 out of 10 diaz we see now. also diaz sprawled a lot of sherks takedowns


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I honestly think most people believe Nick is the same fighter he was 4/5 years ago lol. It's comical. Either that or they mistake him for Nate Diaz, who isn't really comparable to Nick on a skill level at all.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ok you have never seen bj's guard then have you? and you really think gsp can outstike nick diaz? im sorry can i hear all the boxing promotions trying to sign gsp and hang with a top pond for pound boxer like andre ward. how about nick diaz subbing a black belt in 5 seconds of it hitting the ground? he still is gonna get lay and prayed on? *matt hughes has subbed gsp and serra has tkoed gsp* so i dont think its far fetched for the best striker in the welterweight division cant ko gsp or sub gsp after easily subbing a black belt in mere seconds. go ahead try and use your evidence to prove me otherwise


Well to be fair, if you are going to bring up that old stuff you might as well bring up the fact that Diaz was 
decitioned by Karo, Sanchez, Riggs & Sherk, all lesser wrestlers and grapplers than GSP none of whom have the top-control that he does. He was also stopped against Noons in their first, although to a cut but it was still a TKO-stoppage & GSP elbows might do the same once he gets side-control and that won't take long. GSP by domination like never before, I don't see a stoppage because Diaz is tough as they come but a dominant unanimous decition. GSP can hang with him on the feet, not that he will take that risk, but he will wrestle Diaz like & it will be boring as hell & people we be angry about it and make excuses that GSP "didn't take any risk" and "Diaz didn't follow his gameplan, because if he did he would have won".


> So you think Diaz's BJJ is so good that he'll sweep GSP or put him in a sub from his back? Dream on, how many top guys has Diaz even beat let alone subbed off his back?
> 
> Diaz has looked good against the B grade of the WW division. Paul Daley was a test but Diaz almost got KOd in that fight, he isn't the technical genius some people are hyping him up to be.
> 
> ...


Yes. Exactly!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Diaz will FORCE gsp to take risks, make no mistake about that. He will force GSP to fight and that's really all I want to see.

If GSP beats Nick to a bloody pulp and shows that the old rush is back and his killer instinct has returned, I'm a happy man.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im sick of defending diaz ill see you lads again for this topic in december


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

There is really nothing Diaz has shown over the years that would make be believe he could beat one top 10 guy in the UFC today.

Sanchez would dry hump him again and Sanchez isn't even top 10!


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> There is really nothing Diaz has shown over the years that would make be believe he could beat one top 10 guy in the UFC today.
> 
> Sanchez would dry hump him again and Sanchez isn't even top 10!


Exactly. There are a few top ten guys Diaz could beat, but to talk about Diaz beating GSP, or even 'deserving' a fight with GSP is lollerskates. Diaz couldn't beat any of the top wrestlers in WW in the UFC.

I will understand the reasoning behind it if they give Diaz the shot at GSP. Diaz' value will never be higher, and there is basically no one else for GSP to fight at WW.

I won't even bother watching though, Sheilds is better than Diaz, the fight is just a formality if Dana decides to unify the belts and make some $ doing it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> There is really nothing Diaz has shown over the years that would make be believe he could beat one top 10 guy in the UFC today.
> 
> Sanchez would dry hump him again and Sanchez isn't even top 10!


ok last message i saw that match 2 weeks ago and it was pretty much a bjj scramble the whole time and a very close fight, and sherk was scared on the ground too when he got it there 3 out of 14 times, and this was 5 years ago when diaz was not even half as good as he is now. just remember bobby you were all wrong about daley vs diaz and i was correct in believing in diaz and he will again repay my faith


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Finnsidious said:


> Exactly. There are a few top ten guys Diaz could beat, but to talk about Diaz beating GSP, or even 'deserving' a fight with GSP is lollerskates. Diaz couldn't beat any of the top wrestlers in WW in the UFC.
> 
> I will understand the reasoning behind it if they give Diaz the shot at GSP. Diaz' value will never be higher, and there is basically no one else for GSP to fight at WW.
> 
> I won't even bother watching though, Sheilds is better than Diaz, the fight is just a formality if Dana decides to unify the belts and make some $ doing it.


Exactly!



UFC_OWNS said:


> ok last message i saw that match 2 weeks ago and it was pretty much a bjj scramble the whole time and a very close fight, and sherk was scared on the ground too when he got it there 3 out of 14 times, and this was 5 years ago when diaz was not even half as good as he is now. just remember bobby you were all wrong about daley vs diaz and i was correct in believing in diaz and he will again repay my faith


Owns.. The Daley fight doesn't help your point. Diaz was laying face down on the mat twice!! The one time, the fight could have been stopped!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Diaz isn't even on the same level as most of GSP's **** victims. He has literally nothing to offer GSP. While Diaz doesn't deserve the chance, I am glad that GSP will at least crush people thinking hes one of the best


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Now people are saying Diaz isn't even top 10? Gimme a break, I hope he massacres Gsp.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> unfortunately i had no room left in my sig to quote you, but ok ill play ball with you, who has diaz subbed off his back? sakurai and santos who is a black belt and both were easy for him, the only reason why he doesnt have many sub victories is because he kos you instead so he doesnt need to get you to the ground.
> 
> daley is a top striker and he beat him at his own game, lawler is a pretty good middleweight and he koed him with nearly a jab when diaz was only a quarter as good as him, you expec me to believe gsp can out strike diaz when he gsp gets bloodied by bloody jake shields lol, theres no such thing as almost koed either you are koed or not, diaz makes people piss there pants with his guard even again when he was not nearly as good as he is now against sanchez and sherk and others were pissing their pants on the ground and they also were too scared to stand up so they had no choice, fortunately for them the judges had their backs despite being worse than a 5/10 diaz compared to the 9 out of 10 diaz we see now. also diaz sprawled a lot of sherks takedowns


Sakurai and Santos wouldn't last 3 fights in the UFC, they're not in the same tier as the top UFC guys. 

You say he doesn't have many sub victories because he KOs people... well he has 8 sub victories which is a good number but he has never subbed anyone you'll see floating around the top oh the pack in the UFC for any extended period of time.

He is definitely a handful for anyone on the feet and he finished Daley pretty convincingly, but Daley not only played Diaz's game but he didn't have the option of taking him down. Diaz puts the pressure on any wrestler/grappler in the UFC and he'll be getting put on his back.

Yeah GSP got bloodied by Shields... because he had half his vision. Let's not pretend like that fight was competitive before Shields rammed his fingers in GSP's eye. 

Here's why GSP will outstrike Diaz just like he has everyone else... Diaz will move forward and get thrown on his back like a small child. From that point on, he'll be more cautious on the feet and GSP will start picking him off from range. Diaz is effective when fighters engage in a slug fest with him like Daley stupidly did. GSP isn't going to do that in a million years so any vision you have of Diaz landed punches on GSP will never materialise, it's almost impossible.

Diaz is unproven. His supporters will talk about how he has improved since he lost to guys like Riggs, Sanchez but so has everyone else... most of all GSP. 

By the way... add Matt Hughes to my list.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hiro said:


> Sakurai and Santos wouldn't last 3 fights in the UFC, they're not in the same tier as the top UFC guys.
> 
> You say he doesn't have many sub victories because he KOs people... well he has 8 sub victories which is a good number but he has never subbed anyone you'll see floating around the top oh the pack in the UFC for any extended period of time.
> 
> ...


ill end by saying serra was no great striker that tkoed gsp and diaz has always been much better and gsp didnt really want to go to the ground with serra badly so its not far fetched for a repeat of serra 1 to happen


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Your point helps my argument. When was the last time you saw GSP let anyone get close to him and start throwing bombs in the pocket? That simply doesn't happen.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hiro said:


> Your point helps my argument. When was the last time you saw GSP let anyone get close to him and start throwing bombs in the pocket? That simply doesn't happen.


he can be goaded into a brawl just like everyone else has been with nick, and he wont be sitting on his ass waiting to get up like penn, this is an ultimate clash of styles which makes for a great fight and a great upset.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ill end by saying serra was no great striker that tkoed gsp and diaz has always been much better and gsp didnt really want to go to the ground with serra badly so its not far fetched for a repeat of serra 1 to happen


The good old Matt Serra argument. That happened in 2007, GSP has been a lot more safer and smarter since fighter ever since and nobody hasn't touched him. If Thiago Alves couldn't put a scratch on GSP then surely Nick Diaz isn't doing anything as well.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> The good old Matt Serra argument. That happened in 2007, GSP has been a lot more safer and smarter since fighter ever since and nobody hasn't touched him. If Thiago Alves couldn't put a scratch on GSP then surely Nick Diaz isn't doing anything as well.


fending off the doubters again, nick has improved a lot more than gsp and they will be shown soon enough(not really its gonna take 6 months for the fight)


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> fending off the doubters again, nick has improved a lot more than gsp and they will be shown soon enough(not really its gonna take 6 months for the fight)


Diaz might have improved more but i don't think he has improved his overall game to GSP's level.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd rather see GSP leave WW and go challenge himself, and leave WW open to some really exciting championship fights. To me, I dread a fighter going on a win streak at WW, since they'll have to meet their maker in GSP in a 5 round blah fest.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> If Diaz/Alves ever takes place, I'd be happy to have a friendly bet with you.
> 
> I see no way for Alves to win the fight. He couldn't finish Doomsday Howard on the feet and before that fight he was out struck by Jon Fitch on the feet (dehydrated or not, don't get out struck by Jon Fitch bro).
> 
> Diaz pressure boxing will be far too much for Alves to handle. Chris Lytle for crying out loud was hanging in there with Alves on the feet.


Most of that I agree with, but that was the best I've ever seen fitch's striking. He looked like he made a lot of improvement.


That and Lytle is a friggin stud, don't underestimate him.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Nick Diaz relies heavily on 3 things: cardio, reach and chin thats 3 things he won't be using against GSP. That leaves his BJJ wich will be neutralized by GSP. Subbing a gassed out semi-bum (Santos) and subbing the best welterweight in the world are far from the same.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> Nick Diaz relies heavily on 3 things: cardio, reach and chin thats 3 things he won't be using against GSP. That leaves his BJJ wich will be neutralized by GSP. Subbing a gassed out semi-bum (Santos) and subbing the best welterweight in the world are far from the same.


At least he has that element. More of threat off his back than Fitch or Alves was. 

Hey maybe he will be on his back all fight? Who hasn't? Shields and Kos weren't but that have nothing to offer standing.

But yea, I expect Diaz to get layed on for 5 rounds.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I honestly think most people believe Nick is the same fighter he was 4/5 years ago lol. It's comical. Either that or they mistake him for Nate Diaz, who isn't really comparable to Nick on a skill level at all.


That or they just make comments about a fighter they probably don't even watch.

It is hilarious how some people will put Overeem close to the top of HWs for beating pretty much no one...but at the same time dismiss Diaz because he hasn't fought top UFC WWs.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

box said:


> Now people are saying Diaz isn't even top 10? Gimme a break, I hope he massacres Gsp.


Most Rankings think he is.. but his only credible victory is against Paul Daley. 

If you are very generous.. put him on 10 maybe 9. 



mmaswe82 said:


> Nick Diaz relies heavily on 3 things: cardio, reach and chin thats 3 things he won't be using against GSP. That leaves his BJJ wich will be neutralized by GSP. Subbing a gassed out semi-bum (Santos) and subbing the best welterweight in the world are far from the same.


Lol well said :thumbsup:

The chance that Diaz could do ANYTHING with his Overrated JJ from the bottom is beyond ridiculous!

The chance is actually below zero. Thats how bad it is!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> Nick Diaz relies heavily on 3 things: cardio, reach and chin thats 3 things he won't be using against GSP. That leaves his BJJ wich will be neutralized by GSP. Subbing a gassed out semi-bum (Santos) and subbing the best welterweight in the world are far from the same.


He was at a reach disadvantage against paul daley.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> He was at a reach disadvantage against paul daley.


1 inch yes.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> 1 inch yes.


Still, it's a disadvantage.

I'd say Diaz and Cain have the best cardio in the sport too.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

GSP is gonna man handle Diaz. This will look like Rory Mcdonald vs Nate Diaz. Expect people to be baffled by the level of domination put on display. Diaz is not good defensively wrestling wise, he won't have anything to threaten a fighter of GSP's caliber on the ground and his horribly overrated striking will be exposed. Diaz wins the battle of being head strong standing and hitting and getting him. GSP just hits you he doesn't stand around let you punch him in the face. GSP via what ever he wants were he wants and when he wants.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> GSP is gonna man handle Diaz. This will look like Rory Mcdonald vs Nate Diaz. Expect people to be baffled by the level of domination put on display. Diaz is not good defensively wrestling wise, he won't have anything to threaten a fighter of GSP's caliber on the ground and his horribly overrated striking will be exposed. Diaz wins the battle of being head strong standing and hitting and getting him. GSP just hits you he doesn't stand around let you punch him in the face. GSP via what ever he wants were he wants and when he wants.


I'm kinda surprised to read this Toxic after our last discussions about Nick as a fighter  

but actually I am not, considering that you wear a GSP sig^^

@McKeever

1 inch is not an advantage!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> He was at a reach disadvantage against paul daley.


And he almost got ktfo a couple times. Your point is?

The most important aspect as to why Diaz will lose this fight is that he is fighting a smart fighter. Diaz likes to goad his opponents into chasing him but that will not work with GSP. GSP will pick him apart with his superior movement and speed standing and then take him down and control him with ease.

Does no one remember what happens when Diaz fights a good wrestler? Has everyone forgotten that GSP is the best wrestler at WW if not MMA?

Don't try and feed me crap about Diaz subbing GSP. Sure it is possible but highly unlikely. GSP is much stronger and very well versed in BJJ. Santos, Sakurai, Smith, Gomi, Neer, Jackson and Lynn are the only guys Diaz has ever submitted. None of those guys are great fighters and none of them are good wrestlers.

Diaz is on a role because he has fought lower end competition. Even at that he has nearly been beat multiple times. Sound like anyone familiar? *cough* Fedor/Mousasi *cough*.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> GSP is gonna man handle Diaz. This will look like Rory Mcdonald vs Nate Diaz. Expect people to be baffled by the level of domination put on display. Diaz is not good defensively wrestling wise, he won't have anything to threaten a fighter of GSP's caliber on the ground and his horribly overrated striking will be exposed. Diaz wins the battle of being head strong standing and hitting and getting him. GSP just hits you he doesn't stand around let you punch him in the face. GSP via what ever he wants were he wants and when he wants.


Bahahahahahaha.

Yea Diaz's overrated stand up, where he KO'd Daley, a guy GSP wouldn't dream of standing with.

What does GSPs striking do? Jab the hell out of Kos, a craptastic striker? Jab and throw crappy wild over-hand rights at Jake Shields? Who has the worst striking in the division...maybe in the UFC.

Yea....GSPs striking is so much more proven than Diaz's:sarcastic12:

Get real man. Diaz beats strikers while striking....GSP lays on strikers or jabs crappy strikers to death. Yet some how Diaz is the one who doesn't get props?

Unreal.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Bahahahahahaha.
> 
> Yea Diaz's overrated stand up, where he KO'd Daley, a guy GSP wouldn't dream of standing with.
> 
> ...


Even if what you are saying would be true.. Which it is of course not, it won't matter because GSP will not stand with Nick! 

Do you remember that Takedown Randy Couture did on James Toney? 

Thats all GSP has to do unfortunetly..


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Another reason why he should leave WW ^. When he can take anyone out of their game. Silva did it, now it's GSP's time. Gsp has solidified himself as the greatest WW ever.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Even if what you are saying would be true.. Which it is of course not, it won't matter because GSP will not stand with Nick!
> 
> Do you remember that Takedown Randy Couture did on James Toney?
> 
> Thats all GSP has to do unfortunetly..


What part is untrue?

When GSP feels a threat on the feet he takes them downa nd wants little to no part of striking. (Serra 2, Alves, BJ) 

When he fights even crappy strikers (Shields, Kos) He jabs them and doesn't come close to finishing them.

So excuse me, but I don't understand where this great GSP striking is. What Diaz has done on the feet against better strikers is much more impressive.

I'm not saying Diaz will win. You are right, GSP will wrestle him, as he should if he doesn't want to get KO'd.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I expect Diaz to get layed on for 5 rounds.


I kind of feel lucky to have found the word "on" in that sentence while reading it the second time...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Bahahahahahaha.
> 
> Yea Diaz's overrated stand up, where he KO'd Daley, a guy GSP wouldn't dream of standing with.
> 
> ...


Daley fought incredibly stupid, just stood in front of Diaz and tried to trade with him while he knew Diaz isn't stopping and has an iron chin. You are talking like Diaz knocks strikers out left and right. Let's not forget that Diaz got dropped in that fight and ate some good punches. When was the last time we saw GSP eating so much punches? (other than the Shields fight where he got hit after he lost vision in his one eye).

GSP is going to keep the distance, strike with Diaz just enough to take him down and control him. Decision or not, Diaz is getting outclassed.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Daley fought incredibly stupid, just stood in front of Diaz and tried to trade with him while he knew Diaz isn't stopping and has an iron chin. You are talking like Diaz knocks strikers out left and right. Let's not forget that Diaz got dropped in that fight and ate some good punches. When was the last time we saw GSP eating so much punches? (other than the Shields fight where he got hit after he lost vision in his one eye).
> 
> GSP is going to keep the distance, strike with Diaz just enough to take him down and control him. Decision or not, Diaz is getting outclassed.


He doesn't KO strikers left and right. But at least he has. When has GSP ever? 

Who cares if he got dropped. When Daley was in the UFC he was billed as one of the best or the best striker in the WW division. You know who else got dropped and actually finished? GSP, against Matt freaking Serra. So I don't see the point?

Outclassed means what? Shields, Kos, Fitch, Alves all were outclassed by GSP. So why not give Diaz a try? No one is acting like Diaz will go in and win the fight...but I do know one thing, Diaz will bring it. He won't pull a Kos or Shields. He will most likely get controlled all fight. GSP will wrestle him to a decision. 

But at least Diaz has the skills to Serra him or pull of a sub from no where. No one is saying he will, but he has finishing ability and it will be a more entertaining fight than any GSP fight recently.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

whatever... I'm still mighty vexed about waiting till DECEMBER to see the WW belt contended again. Its a joke. A disgrace even. Dana always goes on about how, unlike boxing, the UFC puts on the fights without politics and money getting in the way. Yet here we are, two top ranked WW's who'll be ready to fight in 3 months, being moved to December so they can rake in more cash from a Canadian crowd... not to mention murmurings of TUF coaching. What a load of bollocks. Dana dont half talk some shit sometimes.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

With the mindset GSP gameplans He'll stand till he feels at a disadvantage Id say like a minute or less of each round. Nicks striking is good enough that GSP wont take the risk standing when he's more confident on the ground and everyone knows takedowns are Nicks weakest skill but his tdd is nothing special because 95% of fighters dont want to take him down anyway. I just think 5 rounds is a long time to lay on someone with extremely high level BJJ skills. 

I think Nick could sub him in the later rounds but GSP is not going to finish Diaz. I still think the odds are GSP will win but there are going to be opportunity's for Nick and I wont be shocked if he taps GSP. Also you can bet Jake will be IMO a huge help in his training. 

But regardless of who wins this is a fight almost everyone wants to see it..


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Thiago Alves vs Diaz would be far more competitive than GSP vs Diaz but I'd still back Alves.

If Alves plays it smart he does what Daley should have done and kick the crap out of Diaz's static legs. He shuffles around and his legs are there for the taking, Alves would rip them apart.

I hope some of you aren't doing MMA math with the whole Paul Daley thing. Diaz finished Paul Daley but he won't finish GSP in this lifetime.

Styles make fights, we all know that. MMA math doesn't tell the story.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Before Daley/Diaz fight: Paul Daley is the best and most powerful striker at Welterweight, Diaz would be so foolish to stand and trade with Daley, because if he does, he's getting KO'd. Nick needs to take this fight to the ground and sub Paul.

After Daley/Diaz fight: What striker's has Paul Daley beat any ways? He's not that good of a striker any ways and he fought stupid and stood and traded with Diaz (Daleys speciality).

The biased hate against Nick is ridiculous.

Even if Diaz went in there and KO'd GSP, he still wouldn't get credit and would be labelled as garbage by most of you guys.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Before Daley/Diaz fight: Paul Daley is the best and most powerful striker at Welterweight, Diaz would be so foolish to stand and trade with Daley, because if he does, he's getting KO'd. Nick needs to take this fight to the ground and sub Paul.
> 
> After Daley/Diaz fight: What striker's has Paul Daley beat any ways? He's not that good of a striker any ways and he fought stupid and stood and traded with Diaz (Daleys speciality).
> 
> ...


Why can't I think a guy won't do anything in the UFC without being a hater? I like Diaz, he brings the action and is exciting to watch, I just think he has weaknesses that top fighters who fight smart will exploit.

I thought Daley would put him away if they stood but despite it almost happenning, Diaz proved he has effective standup, and Daley would still beat the majority of WWs on the feet, Diaz just had his number.

Diaz vs Daley with no threat of a takedown is so much different to Diaz vs GSP where he knows if he commits he's getting dumped on his back and will probably stay there for the round.

I think Diaz is completely exposed to leg kicks to the extent where Alves would have him limping, and I think he's easy to take down and there is a heap of good wrestlers/grapplers in the UFC who have solid sub defense.

I am rantional with it so don't generalise us all eh.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> After Daley/Diaz fight: What striker's has Paul Daley beat any ways? He's not that good of a striker any ways and he fought stupid and stood and traded with Diaz (Daleys speciality).


He fought stupid because he let Diaz back him up against the cage EASILY. Not saying Diaz doesn't deserve credit for forcing Daley to do that, he does. But Daley could of, and should of, done ALOT more to stop himself from getting cut off.

I think GSP will be far too fast for Diaz, and will be able to take him down at will if and when Diaz starts to find his range.

No way Diaz wins this, another 5 round decision for GSP with Diaz being totally outclassed.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Before Daley/Diaz fight: Paul Daley is the best and most powerful striker at Welterweight, Diaz would be so foolish to stand and trade with Daley, because if he does, he's getting KO'd. Nick needs to take this fight to the ground and sub Paul.
> 
> After Daley/Diaz fight: What striker's has Paul Daley beat any ways? He's not that good of a striker any ways and he fought stupid and stood and traded with Diaz (Daleys speciality).
> 
> ...


Most likely no I agree! Because then GSP must be either ill or Nick got extremely lucky!!

I don't Hate Nick, I just hate how incredible overrated this guy is!

The Daley Fight came down to Daley only. Daley went in there to brawl with the brawler himself Nick. He Problem was that he did not use his brain in this fight.

He fought inredible dumb! He went in there only to take his head off quick and gas himself completely out.. 

It's a shame.. 

but to base Nick's striking on this fight alone is just wrong. Daley is still the much more techical sound fighter and much more agile. 

He couldn't control himself and that was it.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Why can't I think a guy won't do anything in the UFC without being a hater? I like Diaz, he brings the action and is exciting to watch, I just think he has weaknesses that top fighters who fight smart will exploit.
> 
> I thought Daley would put him away if they stood but despite it almost happenning, Diaz proved he has effective standup, and Daley would still beat the majority of WWs on the feet, Diaz just had his number.
> 
> ...


I can't take your posts on this topic seriously hero because:

A) I know you're a huge GSP fan, so you probably have a biased opinion on him

B) You listed Mike Pyle, Macdonald, Condit and Kampmann as fighters that would beat Diaz. I just don't know how to respond to that. 

Me. I couldn't care less if Diaz gets beaten senseless by GSP for 5 rounds or even finished. You would probably get pretty upset if Diaz put a whooping on GSP. I simply don't care either way the fight goes.

Skillwise, I believe Diaz is a top three WW. He has the best boxing in the division by quite a bit and the best combinations in MMA, period. On top of that he has some of the best BJJ skills in the division. His wrestling his lacking, but he greatly excels in two particular areas.

I'm not saying Diaz will beat GSP, I don't think he will, but he definitely has a chance. The biased hate on this forum just gets a little tedious.

If you honestly think the likes of martin kampmann are in Diaz' league then I don't know what to say. Kampmann excels in what area exactly? None. He's a solid all round fighter that excels at NOTHING. Diaz is better in pretty much every aspect of MMA by quite a large margin.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

slapshot said:


> I think Nick could sub him in the later rounds but GSP is not going to finish Diaz. I still think the odds are GSP will win but there are going to be opportunity's for Nick and I wont be shocked if he taps GSP. Also you can bet Jake will be IMO a huge help in his training.


Problem is that only works if GSP is dumb enough to hang out in Diaz' full guard, unfortunately for Diaz, GSP is a pretty smart fighter so he ain't gonna do that. There's also no way that Diaz can keep GSP in full guard long enough to get anything going, GSP can pretty much pass anyone's guard at will. He's going to pass to half guard or side control where Diaz can't work his bottom game and just stay there while dropping punches & elbows on Diaz. He's not going to move to mount or go for back control and risk a reversal by Diaz, he's just going to stay heavy and work him over Randy Couture style.

The GSP gameplan is pretty simple; take him down and work him from half guard and side control until time runs out or the fight gets stopped on cuts. And there ain't much that Diaz can do about it.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Most likely no I agree! Because then GSP must be either ill or Nick got extremely lucky!!
> 
> I don't Hate Nick, I just hate how incredible overrated this guy is!
> 
> ...


Daley goes in there to brawl in almost all of his fights Bobby and has a success rate of around 75 percent of knocking the other guy out cold.

Daley is best on the inside with those tight, lightening fast hooks, which have the power to drop a horse. So when Nick actually fights on the inside and beats Daley up, Daley was stupid for doing so?


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I think these guys can all take him down and control him. Name all the guys who had a wrestling gameplan against him in recent times? What good wrestlers has he faced?

Defensive BJJ is not something that regularly catches the top fighters unless their name is Chael Sonnen. Diaz might catch the odd guy out of my list, but Id bet that if all of them used the right gameplan they could beat him. 

That's why he's always moaning about Japanese rules being better because he knows he's vulnerable to being taken down and controlled.

Kampmann took Shields to close decision and grappled with him, almost subbing him. Ok Shields had a hard cut but come on, Kampmann can roll with anyone. If he can put Diaz on his back he'll take the fight, I'm sure of it.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Daley goes in there to brawl in almost all of his fights Bobby and has a success rate of around 75 percent of knocking the other guy out cold.
> 
> Daley is best on the inside with those tight, lightening fast hooks, which have the power to drop a horse. So when Nick actually fights on the inside and beats Daley up, Daley was stupid for doing so?
> 
> Sorry for the double.


No Mc, Daley never fought like that before. He always kept his composer and thought very well about his shots. 

The reason why Daley fought the way he did in my mind was because Diaz layed Face Down on the mat twice in this fight.

He thought he had him and that was his downfall. He was only looking for the finish instead of realaxing and taking his shots like he always did.


Actually, I hope this GSP fight happens! I don't even think GSP's odds will be any worse then against Shields. 

So ALL IN :thumbsup:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Hiro said:


> I think these guys can all take him down and control him. Name all the guys who had a wrestling gameplan against him in recent times? What good wrestlers has he faced?
> 
> Defensive BJJ is not something that regularly catches the top fighters unless their name is Chael Sonnen. Diaz might catch the odd guy out of my list, but Id bet that if all of them used the right gameplan they could beat him.
> 
> ...


Of course, the master game planner Martin Kampmann will beat Diaz through thought out strategy and game planning. Mr "lets stand and trade with Daley and grapple with jake shields for a laugh".

I don't think so and his offensive wrestling isn't good enough any ways.

Carlos Condit, when has Carlos ever had even decent wrestling? A strong breeze is enough to put Carlos on the floor.

Macdonald and maybe, maybe Mike Pyle could stick to a wrestling based game plan and spam take downs, but even if they did, I don't think either of them are skilled enough to pull out a win.

Ellenbergers top control and guard passing skills are lacking. Diaz would sub him.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I didn't mean Kampmann and Condit have good wrestling, but Diaz's wrestling is nonexistent, they may be able to get him down. If we do list the wrestlers though...

GSP, Fitch, Kos, Hughes, Pyle, Ellenberger, Macdonald to some extent... I'm probably forgetting some others. I reckon Diaz beats 2 of these guys max, maybe less.

Condit and Kampmann, yeah they may have been bad calls because they're the kind of guys to go for takedowns and end up on their back themselves. I'd still have those fights extremely close though.

If Diaz can stuff takedowns then he's going to be a nightmare for most of this lot, but I very much doubt he can.


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

Well what im hearing if this is true that it wont happen til December which is lame . GSP fighting twice a year for a while now is puzzling to me , he's injury free for the most part and he does good PPV #'s everytime ..


----------



## chokeuout381 (Oct 11, 2010)

Lol...its the gsp nut huggers that r in denial of nicks skills...they fear gsp will lose his title...gsp is damn good...but nick is gsp's bad matchup...lol I can't wait for december...its gonna be a quiet night in canada after nick takes the title


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

chokeuout381 said:


> Lol...its the gsp nut huggers that r in denial of nicks skills...they fear gsp will lose his title...gsp is damn good...but nick is gsp's bad matchup...lol I can't wait for december...its gonna be a quiet night in canada after nick takes the title


How's Diaz a bad matchup for GSP? A wrestler is a bad matchup for Diaz and GSP is one of the best wrestlers in the whole MMA game. 

Actually, is there even a such thing as a bad matchup for GSP?


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hiro said:


> I didn't mean Kampmann and Condit have good wrestling, but Diaz's wrestling is nonexistent, they may be able to get him down. If we do list the wrestlers though...
> 
> GSP, Fitch, Kos, Hughes, Pyle, Ellenberger, Macdonald to some extent... I'm probably forgetting some others. I reckon Diaz beats 2 of these guys max, maybe less.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you wrote in your posts.
regarding Condit and kampmann, I think Diaz beats Kampmann 
7 times out of 10 and I'd give Condit 50/50 because I think he could actually beat Diaz standing. All the others would beat him more times than not. All the wrestlers + Alves beats him most days.
I like Nick Diaz & I am a fan of his fightingstyle as well so noone can arge that I'm a hater, sure I'm kind of a GSP fan but not the biggest by far. I'm just saying what I actually think and even tho I like Diaz I think he is being HORRIBLY overrated by everyone caught up in the hype of him beating lower tier fighters in Strikeforce.
Yes I know Daley as well and that was impressive, however that just shows what an awsome chin Diaz has, his boxing skills don't impress me much as he takes alot of damage & IMO any smart fighter would use his lack of defensive boxing against him. offensivly his boxing is great, and sure he might even beat GSP standing, who knows but that won't matter since GSP will take him down. Diaz has great BJJ but he sure as shit ain't subbing the WW with the best topgame in the world off his back.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Diaz will get taken down and beat on, it'll look like the Alves fight, he might get rocked with a head kick, but it'll look a lot like the Alves fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

*Georges already opened as -425 favorite against Diaz *

You never get easy money in this Sport.. :sad02:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

As big of a Nick Diaz fan I am, I don't see Nick winning this. GSP superb wrestling is all she wrote with this one, and I think he has enough skill on the top not to get submitted. But he's going to win my decision, and I definitely do not see him finishing Diaz.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Soakked said:


> As big of a Nick Diaz fan I am, I don't see Nick winning this. GSP superb wrestling is all she wrote with this one, and I think he has enough skill on the top not to get submitted. But he's going to win my decision, and I definitely do not see him finishing Diaz.


I agree, IF he stops Diaz it will most likely be due to cuts.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

KJ Noons would be a top 10 lightweight in the UFC. There isn't any thing low tier about him.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Pretty stoked for the fight. Is there even a possiblity of anyone left for GSP to fight at WW after this? I really don't think Dana is going to put Fitch back in the cage with him.

As far as the fight goes I gotta go with GSP. Although I will say that Diaz poses a far greater threat than Shields did. I am way excited for this.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Pretty stoked for the fight. *Is there even a possiblity of anyone left for GSP to fight at WW after this?* I really don't think Dana is going to put Fitch back in the cage with him.
> 
> As far as the fight goes I gotta go with GSP. Although I will say that Diaz poses a far greater threat than Shields did. I am way excited for this.


Perhaps Condit, should he get past should he get past Dong Hyun Kim.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He doesn't KO strikers left and right. But at least he has. When has GSP ever?
> 
> Who cares if he got dropped. When Daley was in the UFC he was billed as one of the best or the best striker in the WW division. You know who else got dropped and actually finished? GSP, against Matt freaking Serra. So I don't see the point?
> 
> ...


totally agree with this, I used to be a big gsp fan. i just want to see him in an exciting fight again


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> *Georges already opened as -425 favorite against Diaz *
> 
> You never get easy money in this Sport.. :sad02:


GSP was a bigger favorite vs. Kos and Shields. So it seem as if oddsmakers believe Nick has a better chance than either of them.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

I have no issue with the fight except for the proposed date! This fight should be happening no later than Octobe.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> KJ Noons would be a top 10 lightweight in the UFC. There isn't any thing low tier about him.


Except for the fact while he's brushing his hair out of his face Frankie Edgar's ran circles around him, or Gray Maynard has dumped him on his head, or Anthony Pettis had done a flying 930 double flying knee off the cage, or Clay Guida just stands there and does his Greg Jackson dance moves at him for the entire round.


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

mmaswe82 said:


> I agree, IF he stops Diaz it will most likely be due to cuts.


GSP cant finish a turkey sandwich. IF GSP wins, this fight is going the full 5 rounds as usual.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

guycanada said:


> ladies and gentlemen your Tuf 14 coaches....
> 
> the only reason why this fight is waiting till december


More so the fact that GSP is too boring to fight in America or anywhere else. even though the Canadians were turning on him in the Sheilds fight as well.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Except for the fact while he's brushing his hair out of his face Frankie Edgar's ran circles around him, or Gray Maynard has dumped him on his head, or Anthony Pettis had done a flying 930 double flying knee off the cage, or Clay Guida just stands there and does his Greg Jackson dance moves at him for the entire round.


Noons would soundly outbox Edgar if Frankie wanted to play that game. I can only seen Noons losing to the monster wrestler's in the division or other great strikers.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Some one said it in another thread but Nick Diaz is Carlos Condit V2.
> 
> He's as scrappy as Carlos but more technically sound on the feet and on the ground.


Agreed and we are talking about GSP here a guy who is solid in all aspects of mma but has no KO power. Diaz will have all the advantages standing and Diaz has a chin of stone. Thats why I cant see GSP being willing to stand with him.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Diaz is gonna beat gsp's face like a drum if gsp stands with him like he did shields....and diaz's ground game is just as good as shields, he has a very active guard from the bottom, and is constantly looking for submissions, gsp couldn't even submit fuckin dan hardy, for god sakes, his bjj is defintly his weakness, and diaz has the advantage where ever the fight goes, gsp will have to try to make this a very boring fight and keep his wieght down on diaz and give very little room for diaz to work if he expects to make it 5 rounds...if gsp was scared to go on the ground with shields, he should be just as scared to go on the ground with diaz...gsp doesn't have a safe route out in this fight....its either stand-up and most defintly get Knocked out, or take it down and have about, i'd say, a 60% chance of getting submitted..diaz won't pu.ssy foot around with gsp standing becuase he isn't worried about getting takin down, becuase his bottom game is just as sick as his stand up, unlike other fighters gsp has faced, one way or another gsp is gonna have to work for this win, and constantly fight for 5 rounds, and constantly defend submissions, and/or get back to his feet and take about 300 punches coming at his face a round....gsp is gonna have to pick his poision here, there isn't a pus.sy route out of this fight. i'm already on diaz +330 for 300 dollars, and i'll be on diaz to win inside the distance with much better odds, when that line comes out. i can't fuckin wait for this fight, so hype, i hope this becomes offical offical soon, and really hope its sooner than december.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

This fight is a coin toss to me. Diaz has the skill to run through anyone, including GSP. I can see Diaz walking him down with strikes, getting taken down and submitting GSP. Or standing up from underneath GSP and winning the stand up.

But I can also see GSP holding Diaz down and winning on points...

coin toss.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I find it hilarious how so many talk about GSP's lack of power.

Who else has done this to Jon Fitch? And if he can do that to the iron jawed Fitch, he can do the same to Diaz.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

aerius said:


> I find it hilarious how so many talk about GSP's lack of power.
> 
> Who else has done this to Jon Fitch? And if he can do that to the iron jawed Fitch, he can do the same to Diaz.


Mike Pierce came closer to KO'ing Jon Fitch not too long ago.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

aerius said:


> I find it hilarious how so many talk about GSP's lack of power.
> 
> Who else has done this to Jon Fitch? And if he can do that to the iron jawed Fitch, he can do the same to Diaz.


jon fitch is a wrestler, and nick diaz has the best boxing in the division.....jon fitch's fights spend 98% on the groud, while diaz trys to stay on his feet 100% of the time....jon fitch hasn't fought the caliber of strikers diaz has, and when he does he takes them down, and thats why you've never seen him rocked like that before...the one other fighter he couldn't get down and had to stand with, mike pierce, he got rocked....sorry but that was the worse comparison you could have possibly made, diaz'z chin is alot more solid, he takes solid licks from fighters with much more power than gsp and doesn't blink, and keeps coming forward...not to mention he is a cardio freak, goes triathlatons and shit, and even if he gets rocked, he'll recover pretty fast ala jon fitch. gsp will not rock or submit diaz, i'd put my life on that, i'd bet you any amount of money. gsp has one way of winning, holding on for dear life, and praying.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

HD209458B said:


> GSP cant finish a turkey sandwich. IF GSP wins, this fight is going the full 5 rounds as usual.


He did imply that _IF_ GSP somehow stops Diaz, it's going to be due to cuts.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Mike Pierce came closer to KO'ing Jon Fitch not too long ago.


So it took him a bunch of punches to put Fitch down on one knee for a split second, and several clean punches later Fitch was still standing. I don't know about that one.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

aerius said:


> So it took him a bunch of punches to put Fitch down on one knee for a split second, and several clean punches later Fitch was still standing. I don't know about that one.


It took one punch to put him down. Fitch hasn't got an iron jaw. The gif only shows a small segment of the round. He was wobbly for the rest of that round.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

aerius said:


> So it took him a bunch of punches to put Fitch down on one knee for a split second, and several clean punches later Fitch was still standing. I don't know about that one.


that is just a small sample size of a even smaller sample size that is fitch's stand-up.... beside the gsp and mike peirce fight, what other fight did you see fitch stand up for any extended period of time to prove anything?, majortity of his fights take place on the ground, what other great strikers has he fought for you to compare his chin to diaz's??!?....if he spent any real amount of time on his feet, you'd probable relize his chin isn't very good, becuase just from a small sample size, only two fights were he stayed on the feet, he got rocked in both fights.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't understand how Fitch's chin is comparable to Nick's. GSP might have good standup technique but he doesn't have to power to challange Nick's chin.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Right, so would you like to explain Jake Shields getting knocked down with a jab in the 1st round then getting dropped by a head kick a couple rounds later? Let me guess, Shields just slipped and he was never in trouble anyway, he was just trying to pull guard and slipped in a puddle of greasy sweat. And Thiago Alves just decided to lie down near the end of the 3rd round because he was tired, it didn't have anything to do with GSP punching him in the head. And Koscheck must've fallen and hit his face on the stool when the camera wasn't on him. And Matt Hughes was old and done anyway when he got head kicked so that doesn't count. And Jay Heiron just felt like doing a drunken breakdance, plus he sucks anyway so it too doesn't count.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

No one is saying GSP hasn't got any power, of course he has, but it isn't the kind of power to really trouble a guy like Diaz.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

aerius said:


> *Right, so would you like to explain Jake Shields getting knocked down with a jab in the 1st round then getting dropped by a head kick a couple rounds later? Let me guess, Shields just slipped and he was never in trouble anyway, he was just trying to pull guard and slipped in a puddle of greasy sweat. And Thiago Alves just decided to lie down near the end of the 3rd round because he was tired, it didn't have anything to do with GSP punching him in the head. And Koscheck must've fallen and hit his face on the stool when the camera wasn't on him. And Matt Hughes was old and done anyway when he got head kicked so that doesn't count. And Jay Heiron just felt like doing a drunken breakdance, plus he sucks anyway so it too doesn't count.*


*

Yes because "dropping" people while they are on one leg is a great feat







GSP does have power but those are very poor examples of it.*


----------

